# Using TV as computer monitor



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

I connected my laptop to my HDTV using an HDMI-DVI cable, and the picture shows up. However, all of the sides are a little cut off. Changing the resoultion doesn't help, I need to find out how to make the screen smaller when displayed on the TV. The sound is also weird (I'm using RCA audio cables), it works fine when I play a song from iTunes but no sound comes out when I watch a movie in VLC media player. I made sure to change the sound output to speakers. Thanks in advance


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

For some reason I can't edit my previous post, but the sound problem is fixed. Still can't figure out how to show the whole screen on the TV though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in the manual for the settings mine has to be set at 1360x768


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

I checked my manual and it doesn't say. It doesn't have anything about connecting computers to it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does it have a vga connector


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

The laptop has a VGA out, but the TV doesn't have VGA in. It has DVI, composite, component, and s-video.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/02/08/how-to-connect-your-pc-to-your-hdtv/


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

I found resolutions that work on my TV, but changing the resolution only changes how big everything is displayed proportionally and the edges are still being cut off. I can't find a way to change where the screen is displayed on the TV and how much room on the TV it should take up. I tested it with a normal computer monitor and everything was displayed perfectly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you connecting to the tv via the dvi input


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, I am going out through HDMI on my laptop and in through DVI on the TV.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the TV in a 4:3 mode?


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

Im not sure, how would I find that out?


----------

